# 20g TruVu ** New Pics**



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So last night i went down to Pats (mykiss) and picked up the 20 gallon long TruVu tank. It is an acrylic tank. I got an Ehiem canaster filter. It has a 150w Fluval tronic heater with a cover. For a light i have a Sun Blaster T5 HO 3 foot light strip. I just added bactrica from another filter and am waiting for it to cycle. i am not to sure what to put in it but i might use it to grow out some fh's. here are some pics, hope u enjoy.










































with filter gunk in it to help cycle:










!!!!!!!!Once Agian I wanna thank Pat and Canadian Aquatics!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That tank actually looks really really nice!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks yeah i cant wait to keep this project rolling and see how it turns out.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i like the JD lucky bamboo vase!!! oh yea nice tank too!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i have few diffrent bottle vases... not my fault they work so well. and thanks.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Now with red gravel:









Flowerpot added and flowerhorn in too:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Simple and clean look is what i was going for.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

i loved the red gravel


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

is this the custom made 12x12x36" 22g long that pat and charles are selling?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> is this the custom made 12x12x36" 22g long that pat and charles are selling?


Those were/are glass.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we still have those 22 super long glass tank if you are interested. They are all at Patrick's place.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

sooo tempting... i have to check with the landlord and see if he's ok with that large amount of water. even though im currently running a 10,5, and 2 2.5 so technically it's almost the same? i think the size just scares non-fish keepers in case it breaks or leaks.


----------

